#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Hide the Facebook fans page likes

## TamillanSivi

how can I hide the Facebook fans page likes counts??. i have one Facebook fan page but it does not have too many likes. it actually makes me disheartening. so I decided to hide the likes count. I have tried too many methods but they are not working.Can anyone give me better suggestions to hide the Facebook fan page likes count ?  :Confused:

----------

